# Anyone have experience of chemdog from greenhouse seeds



## madprofessor (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey all ,after many weeks trying to decide which strain to pick i decied to employ a lottery system as i kept changing my mind .,i decided to go with greenhouse because i have seen a few of their grow vids and they know what they are doing.But to choose the strain i used a random number generator and came out with chemdog,which is a cross of sour diesel and og kush.sounds pretty awsome .I used attitude and they are on the way.What is this strain like ,yield wise ,buzz wise ,height wise.I know i will love it if it smells like sour diesel.But i have read some people hating on greenhouse and whatnot as well as some reviews saying it grows 6 foot plus,which does'nt seem right...anyone know???


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 3, 2011)

madprofessor said:


> Hey all ,after many weeks trying to decide which strain to pick i decied to employ a lottery system as i kept changing my mind .,i decided to go with greenhouse because i have seen a few of their grow vids and they know what they are doing.But to choose the strain i used a random number generator and came out with chemdog,which is a cross of sour diesel and og kush.sounds pretty awsome .I used attitude and they are on the way.What is this strain like ,yield wise ,buzz wise ,height wise.I know i will love it if it smells like sour diesel.But i have read some people hating on greenhouse and whatnot as well as some reviews saying it grows 6 foot plus,which does'nt seem right...anyone know???


 You should have employed a lottery system using a different seed company . I say this because neither OG kush nor Sour Desiel was created by GHS (to the best of my knowledge) so using their knock-off strains to create something else that's not theirs is just going to give you something random. I'm not saying it doesn't have the potential to be good, what I am saying is that you should go with a more reputable breeder who actually creates their own unique, award winning strains.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 3, 2011)

im not sure but i dont think chemdog is a cross of sour d and og kush. again i could be wrong.


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 3, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> im not sure but i dont think chemdog is a cross of sour d and og kush. again i could be wrong.


 Yeah, wasn't chemdog supposedly from a few seeds that were in a bag of good weed that someone bought at a concert?


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 3, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> Yeah, wasn't chemdog supposedly from a few seeds that were in a bag of good weed that someone bought at a concert?


thats what ive read.
i think the strain head band is the sour d and og kush cross.


----------



## shepj (Sep 3, 2011)

Greenhouse just wrote it down wrong. I think what they were trying to imply is that both OG Kush and Sour Diesel came from Chemdawg. If I am not mistaken, they hooked up with Apothecary and actually have the real Chemdawg '91.


----------



## Paperhouse (Sep 3, 2011)

shepj said:


> Greenhouse just wrote it down wrong. I think what they were trying to imply is that both OG Kush and Sour Diesel came from Chemdawg. If I am not mistaken, they hooked up with Apothecary and actually have the real Chemdawg '91.


That's right it is from Apothecary. However OP you should keep in mind before ordering that Apothecary are notorious for their high hermie rate.


----------



## madprofessor (Sep 4, 2011)

hmm they are ordered anyway i just wanted to know if anyone had experience with ghs chemdog.Whether or not it is THEE cheamdawg ,i dont really mind ,as long as it is good chronic i am happy.If it didnt smell remotely like sour deisel i would be kinda pissed though.


----------



## auldone (Sep 4, 2011)

I just trashed a male "The Church" that came from a 5 pack of fem'd seeds from breeder pack... Not a hermie, a fuckin Male!!!! I would avoid GHS like the plague....


----------



## madprofessor (Sep 4, 2011)

But what about all theyre cannabis cups they have ,surely they are up there with the best.? and arjan, i thought he says that he is the king of cannabis.Is this not true?


----------



## maphisto (Sep 4, 2011)

madprofessor said:


> But what about all theyre cannabis cups they have ,surely they are up there with the best.? and arjan, i thought he says that he is the king of cannabis.Is this not true?


well he lost his top breeders.shantibaba,neville and mark howards started mr. nice seeds so i would go buy from them beforegoing to G.h.arjan is just a glorified dope dealer,he is no breeder.if ya want real chemdog beans i would go to Rez as i believe he holds oiginal seeds.but dont get stuck on the hype of chemdog,there are plenty of other seed companys that have better/stable geans..just my .02 cents..


----------



## 94blowncobra (Sep 4, 2011)

Damn, I just started 7 GHS strains, all a week old. One being Chemdog.

Arjan, is the "self proclaimed" king of cannabis.........

Ive heard all good things about GHS. Shit, i just saw in one of the mags, where they have some expensive new seed machine that picks out all the viable seeds from the shit seeds?


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 4, 2011)

I also don't think the cannabis cup these days holds as much weight as it did years back. I was in Amsterdam recently and unbeknownst to myself, one of the varieties that I had purchased (Acapulco Gold) took first in the sativa category this past year. Not only was it _not_ the best sativa-dominant hybrid that I had purchased on this trip, but the sativa-dominant strains that I personally run were also better.

EDIT: I just want to add that while GHS can be controversial, you can find winning phenos from even the most discounted breeders out there. In the grand scheme of things, the grower is often times the weak link between the genetic potential of a strain and what is actually produced.


----------



## madprofessor (Sep 4, 2011)

wow i never knew that,i might well try mr nice next time.


----------



## madprofessor (Sep 4, 2011)

anyway ,theyre ordered now,it'll still be good smoke no? And it says on their site its sour d x o.g kush.Surely it would need to at least smell sour diesely.They can just blatantly market a product as x when really it is y..


----------



## maphisto (Sep 4, 2011)

don't trip like Hb said it's usually the grower who is the weakest link..you might find a keeper ya never know.what nutes are you gonna use?if you are undecided i HIGHLY recomend that ya check out HB's journals,i did and now im growing better cannabis & yielding more.


madprofessor said:


> anyway ,theyre ordered now,it'll still be good smoke no? And it says on their site its sour d x o.g kush.Surely it would need to at least smell sour diesely.They can just blatantly market a product as x when really it is y..


----------



## maphisto (Sep 4, 2011)

im sure it's the seed seperator 5000!


94blowncobra said:


> Damn, I just started 7 GHS strains, all a week old. One being Chemdog.
> 
> Arjan, is the "self proclaimed" king of cannabis.........
> 
> Ive heard all good things about GHS. Shit, i just saw in one of the mags, where they have some expensive new seed machine that picks out all the viable seeds from the shit seeds?


----------



## ru4r34l (Sep 4, 2011)

I do not have any experience with chemdog genetics so I cannot help you there but to the others in the thread who are worrying about GHS genetics DONT! for the most part only someone with moderate to high level growing experience will be able to bring the best out of any individual genetics so if you have not been growing for a few years then genetics is usually not the weakest link.

I have paired in many grows for about four years now and only have had only one solo seed to harvest grow (which is just finishing, and is in my signature) while each grower usually will love some and hate other breeders I personally have had great smoke and seen common growing patterns (germination, resistance, harvest time, and harvest weight) between many different strains from different breeders. I suggest good research on the genetics and choose something that meets your environment, and a little consideration to those that have 'been there and done that' . Few hints from me to everybody..



High Times is a magazine; like all others, advertisements are not only in the ads. 
Not all advertisement is Hype. 
regards,


----------



## Charlie Who? (Sep 4, 2011)

auldone said:


> I just trashed a male "The Church" that came from a 5 pack of fem'd seeds from breeder pack... Not a hermie, a fuckin Male!!!! I would avoid GHS like the plague....


Well....FWIW I gre some GHS Super Lemon Haze last summer and it kicked ass.

CW


----------



## irieie (Sep 10, 2011)

Chemdog IS a strain grown in Montana, sold in Colorado for years, purchased by a person in Massachusetts, during the time when the chemdog was in Mass, the chemdog in Montana and CO stopped flowing due to leo and was left alone with the "Chemdog" (person) in Mass, There were 12 original beans, two originals males. The first female became Chemdog '91, there were chemA and chemB phenos and then in 2000 chem sister and Chem D were grown out and loved by many, The leftover seeds were brought back to CO to be grown out and now account for four more phenotypes. There are also many other hybrids including Geisel, Snodog, bubblechem among others. The SOURDIESEL is actually a sensi seeds 1986 Super Skunk grown out in VA for a while, brought to Mass. and a herm flowered this skunk and these accidental seeds were grown out in Albany and NYC and renamed the SourDiesel. (ps- Diesel is 91 Chemdog just renamed) Og Kush is Chemdog renamed when it made its way to the west coast


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 12, 2011)

OG Kush:

"In late '93 John from Grass Valley Ca. got the Chem Dog cut. He shared it with me, Jerry(cowboy) from Dibble Creek Ca. and Harold(Putz) from Sunset Beach Ca. Putz had a male he called the secret ingredient. It was a cross of Lemon Thai and an Old World Paki Kush. Putz bred the secret ingredient to the Chem Dog.*

The buds that came out of this cross were going around So. L.A. county in '95. Someone told Putz that Kush must be so good because it was mountain grown. Putz laughed and told him "this Kush is Ocean Grown Kush bro". The tag stuck and it became known as OG Kush.*

In the spring of '96 Putz married a girl from New Zealand. Before moving there he sent cuts of his OG to me and Bob(beans) in Salinas Ca. He gave all his P1 stock and all the remaining seed he had to mad dog from Downey Ca.*

In late '96 mad dog sold some seed to some guys in the Valley. That's where the San Fernando Valley cut of OG comes from. It's like the Original only more saturated in pheno types. Mad dog sold a cut of the original to a guy in Orange county and that cut is called Larry today. It's still around Orange county. Mad dog sent one other cut of the original OG to a breeder in Europe.*

As far as I know he never let anyone else have it...

Jerry bred his Chem Dog cut to a Humboldt county indica boy. This was the beginning of his cubing proccess. At BX3 he got a pheno that had all the smell, taste and kick of the Chem Dog, but in a pure indica pheno. Jerry gave this plant to Bob. It became known as the West Coast Dog.
Bob bred this plant to my Old World Kush male. He took a male from that cross and bred it to the OG cut Putz had sent him. This is what made the original Bubba Kush."*

Lineage:ChemDawg x [ Lemon Thai x Old World Paki Kush]

Tahoe= cut brough into the community by Swerve. The grower that Swerve got it from had sourced the cut in the Lake Tahoe area in the 90's.

-Larry= The Orange County Larry cut that is availble in the medical scene came from the same Orange County crew that the H.A O.G Kush came from

-SFV= There are a million O.G cuts grown in the S.F.V, however the cut that goes by this name on these forums and in medical disp. came from forum member Swerve

-Ghost= This cut came from ORGNKID, ORGNKID had sold a O.G cut to a Overgrow forum member named "Ghost" who further distributed the cut.*

-Tripple OG= This cut came from ORGNKID. This cut is A.K.A Triple X/XXX O.G Kush. Triple O.G was popularly sold to medical patients by the now defunct C.A.L.M disp. of Malibu.

-Abusive= This cut was brought into the community by an overgrow member named "Abusive", believe it or not Abusive claimed to have got the cut through the rapper Snoop Dogg.*

-SAC#2= Cut brought into the scene by forum member O.Gkushman, O.Gkushman got the cut from DJ Muggs.

-P.R OG A.K.A Private Reserve O.G= Another O.G cut that ORGNKID brought into the scene. The cut was sold to Med patients as Private Reserve O.G through the now defunct C.A.L.M disp. of Malibu.

-Apothecary = O.G cut brought into the scene by the apothecary seed co's Brett. Brett got it from a high profile Medical MJ activist in L.A back in 1999

-Diablo= This = cut came from the R.D.C disp. In the San Fernando Valley

-Raskal's OG= Another cut sourced in the San Fernando Valley. Cut was bought for several thousand dollers from ******* ***** members by a friends of forum member OGraskal

-HA OG= Cut came from an commercial H.A room in Orange County, grown by the same crew that brought the Orange County Larry cut into the medical Disp.

-Poison OG=Cut came from O.Gkushman, he grew it from seed found in a pound of O.G back in &#8216;96

-SAC#1 & #3= #1 came from G-Thumb in the San Fernando Valley, #3 came from San Fernando Valley but is very popular in Santa Barbara and sometimes goes by the name &#8220;Purple O.G Kush&#8221;, the cut was brought into the scene by the owner of the now defunct Hortipharm in Santa Barbara


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 3, 2011)

dear god all he wanted to know is if greenhouse chemdog is any good.... WAS IT BRO??? im interested. i did have a shitty bubba kush and a shitty super lemon haze. both were terrible plants. im giving greenhouse one last chance with exodus cheese. i almost got chemdog, is it any good??


----------



## scootb (Feb 12, 2012)

I enjoyed the chemdog that I grew last year so much so that I have another batch in flower atm.
Never found a hermie yet(knock on wood!)
Yes my first chemdogs hit 6',but so did everything else I used to grow(had almost 2.5mtrs of height to play with),my current chemdogs are only in 8ltr pots of coco and are a mere 4' tall.The yield from my first was 4.8oz dry per plant in 15ltr pots of coco,I'm aiming for 2 per plant but its looking more like 2.5-3 per plant!

Don't get me wrong,I was very hesitant to grow these as I have had some sh33t seeds from GH seeds a few times previously,I was tempted to go with advanced seeds-Critical again instead.
I did find that the GH chemdog does not clone very well,all 24 cuttings we tried to take died on us,yet cuttings from other plants were great


----------



## findme (May 31, 2012)

my friend will grow chemdog and ill let you guys know whats up


----------



## kraposky (May 31, 2012)

I think it's not from apothecary. 
sorry, but I think that whoever says this don't frequent other forums. What gives you the confidence that the genetic it's from apothecary?
From what I know, having shit thrown at each other for years, arjan and rezdog of reservoir seeds "dating" and rez donate (LOL) some cut to arjan ....
read this ..
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=93521

immediately after their sex, here's the gh come out with chemdog ... I made the 2 +2. you didn't ? 

yes, it's only my two cents. 
and as usual, sorry for my terrible English.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm sure the chemdog aint trash it must be atleast decent I woldn't sweat it to much there is better weed out there but I dout green house will sell shit weed they wouldn't be in buissness but green house gos through a lot of strains and discontinue a lot of srains over the years there older strains are probally better cause they have been around longer and aint found none better to replace with


----------



## porky501 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm growing out some GHS chemdogs now. Only week 2 in flower, but so far..... 5 out of 5 seeds germ'd, fast grower in veg, takes nutes well, and all 5 are very consistent in structure(sturdy and strong looking). No heavy smells yet...just that "celery" smell, .....we'll see.


----------



## bigseand (Jun 13, 2012)

I am also curious about the ghs chemdog. My last grow I had 3 ghs strains, white widow, the church and king kush. The white was wierd high yield and big tight buds but the high wasn't strong like it should have been. I might of cut it a little early. The church was pretty good and I have a mother going right now. The king kush was some of the best bud I have had in my life. Great taste, great smell and even better high. Just bought another pack of king kush.


----------



## findme (Jun 18, 2012)

porky501 said:


> I'm growing out some GHS chemdogs now. Only week 2 in flower, but so far..... 5 out of 5 seeds germ'd, fast grower in veg, takes nutes well, and all 5 are very consistent in structure(sturdy and strong looking). No heavy smells yet...just that "celery" smell, .....we'll see.


 im 5 days in veg and I have a long waiting time. keep us updated


----------



## canna_420 (Jun 18, 2012)

kraposky said:


> I think it's not from apothecary.
> sorry, but I think that whoever says this don't frequent other forums. What gives you the confidence that the genetic it's from apothecary?
> From what I know, having shit thrown at each other for years, arjan and rezdog of reservoir seeds "dating" and rez donate (LOL) some cut to arjan ....
> read this ..
> ...


PM someone over at Apotacanary website they tell you see GHS for Bubba Kush, Kia Kush and OG Kush. The Chemdog i believe is from a Rez buy out. I remember reading yrs ago he sold them tens of thou worth of Chem


----------



## Midwestmetal (Aug 13, 2012)

bigseand said:


> I am also curious about the ghs chemdog. My last grow I had 3 ghs strains, white widow, the church and king kush. The white was wierd high yield and big tight buds but the high wasn't strong like it should have been. I might of cut it a little early. The church was pretty good and I have a mother going right now. The king kush was some of the best bud I have had in my life. Great taste, great smell and even better high. Just bought another pack of king kush.


I was surprised to see some negative reviews on this strain and seed bank. I wasn't expecting this much hate. I can say from a personal perspective that the greenhouse seeds Chemdawg is a very good grow. There were a few different pheno's that showed up out of a pack of ten. They really weren't much different. Some had more of a sweet skunky smell and the others still skunky but more kushy. The yields are all different based on your personal grow. I've seen average to above average yields on the first grow of these seeds. They display more of a sativa characteristic being long and lanky vs bushy and short. If you topped them several times during veg you should have ample growth for cuttings to be taken. I would say that it is one of the better strains I've seen out of a home grow. Way beyond some 10 or more other kinds. I say it is a keeper until something better comes around. The average person IS going to purchase this product. I don't have a million posts but I speak absolute truth about this being quality bud. It is now on a regular cycle for swims room. It takes nuts very well and can handle heat around 80-85 degrees. Still mid 70's is your best bet. Good luck to you who are having success with this strain. Don't forget airflow and filters, and smiles.


----------



## findme (Aug 13, 2012)

Midwestmetal said:


> I was surprised to see some negative reviews on this strain and seed bank. I wasn't expecting this much hate. I can say from a personal perspective that the greenhouse seeds Chemdawg is a very good grow. There were a few different pheno's that showed up out of a pack of ten. They really weren't much different. Some had more of a sweet skunky smell and the others still skunky but more kushy. The yields are all different based on your personal grow. I've seen average to above average yields on the first grow of these seeds. They display more of a sativa characteristic being long and lanky vs bushy and short. If you topped them several times during veg you should have ample growth for cuttings to be taken. I would say that it is one of the better strains I've seen out of a home grow. Way beyond some 10 or more other kinds. I say it is a keeper until something better comes around. The average person IS going to purchase this product. I don't have a million posts but I speak absolute truth about this being quality bud. It is now on a regular cycle for swims room. It takes nuts very well and can handle heat around 80-85 degrees. Still mid 70's is your best bet. Good luck to you who are having success with this strain. Don't forget airflow and filters, and smiles.


hows the taste? same as the smell?

I have talked to a few people who grew the strain and they said they all found keepers. I like that GHS made this into seed form because the only other option were to purchase headband from reserva privada for 17 bucks a seed verses GHS genetics of the same type and thats 8 bucks a seed.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Aug 13, 2012)

I've only grown out GH Super Lemon Haze, and I thought it was an easy strain to grow. Plus mine turned out to be bomb! I got it as a freebie, so I ended up buying another 5 pk just so I could have it around again. I'm curious to see what their Chemdog is about.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Aug 13, 2012)

Original Chemdawg is a clone only strain if I`m not wrong


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bottleandmobile said:


> Original Chemdawg is a clone only strain if I`m not wrong


Yes, That's why it is absurd that these beens are being advertised as such. 

GHS is a great company for marketing seeds and selling merch... Not for weed connoisseurs looking for true genetics

What serious breeder would sell one seed of each strain in a mix pack and expect the grower to have stellar results

5pks are still pretty weak... 10pks are a minimum IMHO if you are looking for something special.


----------



## calicat (Aug 13, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> im not sure but i dont think chemdog is a cross of sour d and og kush. again i could be wrong.


Some seed companies have different names for strains. Those same genetics from other seed companies call that strain headband.


----------



## calicat (Aug 13, 2012)

madprofessor said:


> But what about all theyre cannabis cups they have ,surely they are up there with the best.? and arjan, i thought he says that he is the king of cannabis.Is this not true?


Just like why does Barney's Farm has a lot of cup winners under their belt but have their inherent problems with genetics.


----------



## findme (Aug 13, 2012)

Bottleandmobile said:


> Original Chemdawg is a clone only strain if I`m not wrong


all i know is reserva privida's chemdawg is og kush x sour diesel cross just like ghs's chemdog.



calicat said:


> Some seed companies have different names for strains. Those same genetics from other seed companies call that strain headband.


yeah, reserva privida calls it headband and sour kush even though its genetics are similar to ghs chemdog.


----------



## Midwestmetal (Aug 20, 2012)

I will admit a ten pack is the best bet, some sell 6 packs. You're going to get a little difference in each seed all the time. Some are just more drastic than others. I will just say that if you pick up 10 you are going to be able to clone off of about three different plants and you should find one of those to be a keeper. At least from my eyes, and my list is pretty long on strains. Everyone seems to seek this skunky diesel couch lock strain. It gets you fucked up and tb honest is easy to part with. I stumbled across this and was very happy. They all will taste skunky like diesel. Some just have a little more kush and density to them. Haze strains have always blew my mind. They take a long time to flower though. This Chem is a 10 week min unless you are the fucking shit and I mean perfect. Have the slh, we'll see how that stacks up. Like I said the haze strains seems to fuck me up. Paradise has a nice acid seed that isn't too bad but doesn't really taste like anything special. Super dense and good cloner though. It's the only other diesel strain that I have seen.


----------



## Midwestmetal (Aug 20, 2012)

I think America has the best dope though. I have never seen anything from them but Cali Connection looks good on paper. I'm content for now but they seemed interesting. Have seen dna, dina fem, paradise, jordan of the islands, nirvana, reserva...... a few others as well as freebies. Life would be awesome if good clones were just available everywhere.


----------



## Vindicated (Aug 20, 2012)

I've grown a lot of Green House Seed Co's stock over the years. I love their mix packs and the way they do their packaging. The videos are pretty cool too and their Strain Hunter's community forum has some very talented growers. I wouldn't call their stock the best by any means, but they are definitely a safe pick and most of their stuff will easily produce top grade bud in the right hands.

The only problem I see with them is how they get their seeds. They find farmers in third world countries, give them hundreds of seeds, the farmers plant them and let mother nature do the rest. Better breeders tend to focus more time culling and breeding particular pheno types, making for a more uniform stock. But nature does a pretty good job too. You just need lots of land and lots of separate farms around the globe which GHSC seems to have.


----------



## Vindicated (Aug 20, 2012)

Has anyone tried Tom Hill? I see his name on Seedbay and heard some good reviews on a few other forums, but haven't seen much chatter from RIU members.


----------



## canna_420 (Aug 20, 2012)

findme said:


> all i know is reserva privida's chemdawg is og kush x sour diesel cross just like ghs's chemdog.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, reserva privida calls it headband and sour kush even though its genetics are similar to ghs chemdog.


Apotacanary give Arjan seed stock and rights to his creation.

Reserva sell a diffrent one to that. Apotcanary coppied names and made strains IE Bubba kush (bubblegum X Kush) but its not.
In english Apotcanary did not have the original clone. They coppied buy getting their OGk and hitting it with his SD hybrid.


I did GHS Bubba Kush and got straight males.. Im not a fan of them because of the bad techniques and disinfo sales .
His widow is crap to Indica, if anyone likes GHS Im guessing they aint tried originals or can not be assed to research


----------



## teoborg (Aug 20, 2012)

I have grown from GHS : Cheese, Super Lemon hz, Super Silver hz, Exodus cheese, Green-o-matic= really shitty genetics, does not worth the time the space and your money to invest there. 
GHS is a good company for beginners (and ignorants) or for people who just want to have a glimpse in cannabis and maybe buy some pretty colourful seeds or t-shirts and jockey hats with cannabis related themes. Also their videos at their site (Strain hunters) are quite interesting and Ofcourse a very good marketing way to attract you to buy those seeds.
But, no way, the GHS is not for the serious grower. 
Sorry, no hard feelings..


----------



## Killer Bud (Aug 20, 2012)

horrible strain.go with a different breeder. i grew it out and hated it.worst taste imaginable and the scent just as horrible.worst strain ever! waste of money, mine came out like low grade mersh maybe even worse.it wasn't the conditions either because i grew some fire during the same cycle.the only other strain that's as bad as the chem dog is greenhouse seeds super silver haze which side by side grew identical to chem dog making me think green house may have messed up when packaging and gave me the same strain in both 5 packs of seeds and it wasn't the seed bank the packages were both sealed and i didn't mixed them up because i only grew one of each at a time. the scent, taste and even the way it grew was the same looked like clone a of the same strain.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 20, 2012)

Apothecary did not have the real chem91 that's a fact so therefore a lot of ghs seeds from him were not real deal but I did grow some fire from them. The slh was damn good but this was stock about 3-4 years ago I don't know how they are now.


----------



## Midwestmetal (Oct 2, 2012)

Killer Bud said:


> horrible strain.go with a different breeder. i grew it out and hated it.worst taste imaginable and the scent just as horrible.worst strain ever! waste of money, mine came out like low grade mersh maybe even worse.it wasn't the conditions either because i grew some fire during the same cycle.the only other strain that's as bad as the chem dog is greenhouse seeds super silver haze which side by side grew identical to chem dog making me think green house may have messed up when packaging and gave me the same strain in both 5 packs of seeds and it wasn't the seed bank the packages were both sealed and i didn't mixed them up because i only grew one of each at a time. the scent, taste and even the way it grew was the same looked like clone a of the same strain.


You had a bad batch or can't grow very well. Man I went ten for ten on these and they were skunky awesome nugs. Very little difference in plants so I wasn't really weeding out to find the best seed to clone off of either. I see lots of trash talk but I'll save some time and say mine were awesome and you were unlucky. Thanks wyteberrywidow for at least acknowledging that GHS has some fire seeds in their bank. Waste of time and money, not in the least. SKUNKY!!!! Now the marketing and things are all kinda just to get people to buy, I mean would you want that? It's def. not an 8 week strain but almost all of you should know that 8 weeks is just absurd for pretty much all kinds of weed to mature. Enough said, go find some facts online and trash talk. I only speak from experience. Weeding through trash talk online makes it hard to even figure out what to get sometimes. Good lord. On that note, I would like to plug the Nebula from paradise. I didn't think it would be good but very happy


----------



## Midwestmetal (Oct 2, 2012)

findme said:


> hows the taste? same as the smell?
> 
> I have talked to a few people who grew the strain and they said they all found keepers. I like that GHS made this into seed form because the only other option were to purchase headband from reserva privada for 17 bucks a seed verses GHS genetics of the same type and thats 8 bucks a seed.


Dude, awesome skunky smell and taste. Not 8 week bud, more like 11 or 12 but really does match all of the sour d like bud I see floating around town. Grabbed around 2oz a plant or better of prime nugs leaving the trash for hash making.


----------



## porky501 (Oct 4, 2012)

Midwestmetal said:


> You had a bad batch or can't grow very well. Man I went ten for ten on these and they were skunky awesome nugs. Very little difference in plants so I wasn't really weeding out to find the best seed to clone off of either. I see lots of trash talk but I'll save some time and say mine were awesome and you were unlucky. Thanks wyteberrywidow for at least acknowledging that GHS has some fire seeds in their bank. Waste of time and money, not in the least. SKUNKY!!!! Now the marketing and things are all kinda just to get people to buy, I mean would you want that? It's def. not an 8 week strain but almost all of you should know that 8 weeks is just absurd for pretty much all kinds of weed to mature. Enough said, go find some facts online and trash talk. I only speak from experience. Weeding through trash talk online makes it hard to even figure out what to get sometimes. Good lord. On that note, I would like to plug the Nebula from paradise. I didn't think it would be good but very happy


I had a bad grow with mine and they came out with the wispy look and hay smell, so, I'd have to agree that it was probably an error on your part Killer. My temps were far too high throughout the grow, so, temps have been dealt with, and things are back to normal, My friend grew out a couple of the GHS Chemdogs, that I gave him as clones, and I have to say it's a great strain. Very high yield and a taste that's true top shelf. I'd recommend this strain for sure....


----------



## brimck325 (Oct 4, 2012)

lmmfao! cannabis cup....you gotta be fukin kiddin me! king of crap....although i have heard the lemon whatever is a hit or miss, i would never(and i mean never) entertain the idea of buying their crap....i hope you luck out......peace


----------



## Midwestmetal (Oct 16, 2012)

Just started on the SLH from them because I nabbed some from a friend and it was WAY better than the Paradise "ACID" that I had. Don't get me wrong the acid has a beautiful structure and looks amazing but no real standout smell or taste. The SLH I got didn't blow me away with smell or flavor, but I haven't given it a shot yet


----------



## harley420 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm running the chem now I have no complaints although I don't like GHs I have 8 foot sativa like chemmys with 24 g dried colas there drying as we speak I will comment back with the tatse I found a very fruity punch smell on touch


----------



## harley420 (Feb 6, 2013)

And mine where completely 20 % amber at 8 1/2 weeks


----------



## harley420 (Feb 8, 2013)

scootb said:


> I enjoyed the chemdog that I grew last year so much so that I have another batch in flower atm.Never found a hermie yet(knock on wood!)Yes my first chemdogs hit 6',but so did everything else I used to grow(had almost 2.5mtrs of height to play with),my current chemdogs are only in 8ltr pots of coco and are a mere 4' tall.The yield from my first was 4.8oz dry per plant in 15ltr pots of coco,I'm aiming for 2 per plant but its looking more like 2.5-3 per plant!Don't get me wrong,I was very hesitant to grow these as I have had some sh33t seeds from GH seeds a few times previously,I was tempted to go with advanced seeds-Critical again instead.I did find that the GH chemdog does not clone very well,all 24 cuttings we tried to take died on us,yet cuttings from other plants were great


That's the thing with greenhouseseeds I have 3 monsters that germed out of 10 imo horrible germ rater but the 3 that survived are monsters 8 feet in hight, and out of my 3 I cloned 15 all but one live I found that they cloned very well and I used soil jiffy pellets witch some say is the hardest I find it very simple and easy always works for me, all I can say is I was very worried because of everyone bashing GHS like another posted above it is mostly 95% of the time the grower not the strain or genetics what I find is of all 3 have different looking buds all 3 are different phenos I took all the clones from the best 2 all in all you have no worries if u know what your doing with this strain I find it very good smell amazing amount of sugar coated buds great big colas took in nutes very easily and very high ppm without nute burn also can handle 85 degree temps no prob there a bit finiky with over watering so watch for that currently each of my ladies are consuming 2.5 litres of water everyday I personaly like this strain but I will not be buying GHS again because of shitty customer service and the first pack of beans I bought all 5 dies didn't even pop the shell the other pack 5 poped up and 2 died as soon as they got 4 inch tall and the remaining 3 survived I found they were EXTREMELY fragile during germ and eraly growth stages. That's my 2 cents happy trails


----------



## harley420 (Feb 9, 2013)

take a look at my avatar thats the chemdog


----------



## Midwestmetal (Feb 18, 2013)

SLH Gold here, must have lucked out. No need anymore though, laws are changing so fast that US strains are the ONLY way to go!!!! Obama OG....... Most unique I've see so far........ just getting started.


----------



## Sza (May 29, 2013)

GHS chemdog. I bought a 10 seed pack. I fucked up 4 seeds out of 10. after 3 weeks of veg. I flipped to 12/12. One lady is gaining height over my Og kush x black domina. The leaves give off a dank smell. The buds are Into 2nd week of flowering. So not much information regarding trichomes etc. the chemdog ladies I got ain't so uniform. Some plants are lanky. Some are just as they should be. But you won't have problems getting them to flower. It's actually my own fault for rooting the seeds weirdly. :8. I shall try to upload pictures if possible. All in all. Good seeds. Good plant. Give it a few weeks. I'll post up supplementary info regarding bud structure smell etc.


----------



## eyeball696 (May 29, 2013)

I am growing it right now. It's about a month into flowering


----------



## jackblack21 (Jun 2, 2013)

I grew GHS Chemdog and Super Lemon Haze last summer in a 2x2x5 tent. I let it veg for six weeks due to topping and fimming. Needless to say it quickly outgrew my tent with a Diamond Series 200 and Solar Flare 200. People saying all Greenhouse Seeds are crap are just spiteful. Yes bad seeds happen, but all 5 seeds I've tried from them pop with no issues. I've never had a plant hermie on me either. I was a very novice grower, as evidenced by my stupidity of growing both strains together when SLH required a longer flower time. The top of the Chemdog has some light bleaching because it grew too close to my lights and I couldn't move them any higher. I had to cut the SLH early because I need the tent to dry my Chemdog. I got 5 ounces off the Chemdog, and 2.5 ounces from SLH. Sorry about the quality of the pics. I didn't have the best camera then.


----------



## bertaluchi (Jul 16, 2013)

I just ordered some chemdog seeds from GHS and I hope I get some good beans. I have some trainwreck from them growing now and it looks good. Germ rate was 100% 5 out of 5 popped in R.O. water in less than 24 hours.


----------



## cr250cra1 (Jan 12, 2014)

And what seedbank would be for the serious grower, In your opinion?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## John Dieselman (Oct 11, 2016)

Rare Dankness
Archive
GDP
LOUD
T H seeds
Sohum 
Mr.Nice
Bodhi 
Subcool 
...and the very under rated Sannies'


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 31, 2019)

coolkid.02 said:


> OG Kush:
> 
> "In late '93 John from Grass Valley Ca. got the Chem Dog cut. He shared it with me, Jerry(cowboy) from Dibble Creek Ca. and Harold(Putz) from Sunset Beach Ca. Putz had a male he called the secret ingredient. It was a cross of Lemon Thai and an Old World Paki Kush. Putz bred the secret ingredient to the Chem Dog.*
> 
> ...


----------

